# My new babies



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay, so I finally took some pics of the newbies. I have quite a few new comers 
hope you like them  Apologies on the bad quality I have a rubbish camera.

This is Starbuck and Quicksilver, who I got from daisy, my lovely satin boys. I love them so much they absolutly love cuddles and they're so laid back.










Starbuck









Quicksilver









This is Harlequin and Blossom, who I got from a friend they are also satins. But I'm unsure
of their colours if someone could help me out that would be great, I think Blossom is a cham but would like to be sure, their colour runs right through.









Harlequin









Blossom









This is my little Raven, who I got from Angelmouse. Shes a ninja and Harlequin and her are very cheeky together picking up bad habits from each other  @ angelmouse: shes settled in great and she isnt as nervous anymore .


















And finally this is Treacle, an unexpected little pudding we decided to rehome also from angelmouse. He's so adorable and cuddly, especially cause hes so chubby .


















I thought this pic was really sweet.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

GORGEOUS! :love1 I wonder if the boys you got from Daisy are related to the 2 does we picked up from her at Bristol...I know their littermates looked very similar *Looks around for Daisy* Going to post up pics of them soon Also Treacle is so scrummy


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah I'm so pleased Raven has settled down  and Treacle looks so at home  He really is very cuddly he looks really cute in the last picture  
The others you have are stunning!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Aaah! I love them. I have quite a strong feeling my 2 mice are from the same litter as Raven  They are all very cute. Aah! I love ttreacles chubiness


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

sommy said:


> Aaah! I love them. I have quite a strong feeling my 2 mice are from the same litter as Raven  They are all very cute. Aah! I love ttreacles chubiness


Yep Raven is from the same litter as your 2 Simone


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah! sisters


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

aww bless, am I right in thinking Raven is Flitters niece? Her dad is Charlie, Flitters brother? :?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes that right!


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Aww sweet. I tried to intro them together but no luck. for some reason my older does really dont like the younger ones.
Not sure if it something to do with age. But the younger ones seem happy together. 
If anyone knows what colour Harlequin and Blossom are would be much appreciated. I think Blossom is a champange as she has red eyes but not sure about Harlequin, I thought she might be a choc but there seems to be a tinge more of redy colour so not really sure. :roll:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

If you really want them to be all together try putting a dab of Vanilla essance/extract on the top of their heads, all of them, after thoughly cleaning their cage out. i did this as after one of my does had a litter the rest of the does wouldnt take her back so I dabed some on each of their heads placed them all in a holding cage while I cleaned their cage out and then placed them all into the cleaned out cage and it worked


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

well blood was drawn so I wasn't really sure if it was a good idea to try again?


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

yup, they are bros and sisters


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I tried to put them together again useing vanilla essence and it worked for quite a while but then all hel broke loose
I had to take 2 of my older does out as they were really attacking them and took them out for most of the night but then as soon as I put them back straight back to fighting and squabbling. so i gave u and put them back in there own cages lol :roll: oh well  grumpy old women they are.


----------

